# Spouse Visa Extension/Renewal: FLR(M)Checklist



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Final Spouse Visa Extension/Renewal: FLR(M)Checklist 

Section 1
Application

FLR-M application form (printed and filled by hand)
IHS payment confirmation(with REF number) IHS payment email 
BRP (Applicant) original
Original Current and old passport (Applicant)
Photocopies of current and old passport (Applicant)
Photocopies of current and old passport (Sponsor)
Passport photos x 2 (Applicant) with name on back of both
Passport photos x 1 (Sponsor) with name on back
IELTS Life skill A2 Test Certificate

Section 2
Financial Requirements (under category A)

Letter from company stating Sponsor permanent contract, job title, start date, current and annual salary (on headed paper, signed by HR manager) 
Letter from company stating Applicant zero hour contract, job title, start date, current and annual salary (on headed paper, signed by HR manager) 
Applicant P60 (year end April 2018) 
Sponsor P60 (year end April 2018) 
Applicant 6 months payslips : Letter from employer to confirm payslips are genuine
Applicant 6 months bank statements (send by post)
Sponsor 6 months original payslips (send by post)
Sponsor 6 months bank statements (send by post)

Section 3
Accommodation

Letter from sponsor's parents confirming we lived with them for some of the period (Dec 2015 till Jan 2016)
Original Tenancy Agreement(Joint Name)
Extension Tenancy Agreement(Joint Name)
New Tenancy Agreement for new Flat (Joint Name)

Section 4
Relationship and Proof of living together

Marriage certificate
Dec 2015 : Letter from Department for Work & Pensions(Applicant)
Jan 2016 : Letter from National Insurance(Applicant)
Dec 2015: Bank Statement(Sponsor)
Jan 2016: Tenancy Agreement(Joint Name)
Mar 2016: Council Tax Statement(Joint Name)
May 2016: Water Bill(Joint Name)
Jul 2016: Extension Tenancy Agreement(Joint Name)
Aug 2016: Letter from HMRC(Applicant)
Aug 2016: Bank Statement(Sponsor)
Nov 2016: Bank Statement(Joint Name)
Mar 2017: TV License(Sponsor)
Apr 2017: Bank Statement(Applicant}
May 2017: Water Bill(Joint Name)
Aug 2017: Phone Bill(Sponsor)
Aug 2017: Bank Statement(Applicant)
Nov 2017: Letter from HMRC(Applicant)
Dec 2017: TV Broadband bill (Sponsor)
Feb 2018: Gas & Electricity Bill(Joint Name)
May 2018: Tenancy Agreement for New Flat(Joint Name)

Members please check the above checklist if I'm missing any documents from the list.


----------



## carolineklinger (Jun 26, 2017)

I have read that you should include a property report which you can get from the council I think it is, and its around £100, to proof your flat is suitable for the two of you.
you should also include a proof that the flat belongs to the owner. you can get a land registry (have a look in google) document which is around £3. 
I also read that you should include some pictures and emails that have been sent between you as proof of relationship, the same as flight tickets etc.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A property inspection is recommended if you are sharing accommodation. Otherwise, if irpt is just you and your spouse, it's not necessary. 

You don't need aletter from the parents saying tgat you previously lived with them.

You gave waaaaay too much cohabitation evidence. You need 6 examples each spread evenly over the last 2.5 years. So something for each of you every 5-6 months. Joint items count as 1 for each of you. Broadband bills are not strong evidence.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

thanks Nyclon and carolineklinger

I will remove some of the documents for cohabitation evidence.

what is the total Immigration Health Surcharge £500/- or £1000/- ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

For FLR(M) original documents need to be submit but here are some of the documents in black and white, no stamp and no signature issued by government departments / agencies / private sector.

A) Department for work & pensions
B) National insurance number (Nino)
C) Council office

1) Is it ok to submit above issued documents in black and white, no stamp and no signature ?

2) what is the total Immigration Health Surcharge £500/- or £1000/- ?


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> For FLR(M) original documents need to be submit but here are some of the documents in black and white, no stamp and no signature issued by government departments / agencies / private sector.
> 
> A) Department for work & pensions
> B) National insurance number (Nino)
> ...


Members please look into the above matter asap.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> For FLR(M) original documents need to be submit but here are some of the documents in black and white, no stamp and no signature issued by government departments / agencies
> 
> A) Department for work & pensions
> B) National insurance number (Nino)
> ...


Above documents is for Cohabitation correspondence 

Seems like every members and moderator are busy to reply the above query.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I know letters from DWP tend not to have signatures and don’t look very official but once they have been posted to you, they should be accepted.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I know letters from DWP tend not to have signatures and don’t look very official but once they have been posted to you, they should be accepted.


thanks for the reply
Yeah those documents have been posted to me so I think the documents is ok then.

what is the total Immigration Health Surcharge £500/- or £1000/- ?


----------



## tervozina (Jan 13, 2016)

You can check the surcharge online


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Now a days Banks issue the statements (black & white) with a online certify copy stamp in it. Is this statement is ok for FLR(M).


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> Now a days Banks issue the statements (black & white) with a online certify copy stamp in it. Is this statement is ok for FLR(M).


please look into the above matter.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> please look into the above matter.


 seem like all moderator are busy.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> Now a days Banks issue the statements (black & white) with a online certify copy stamp in it. Is this statement is ok for FLR(M).


its urgent please reply


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Glaston15 said:


> its urgent please reply


You will be fine as long as they have stamp each page from the bank.


----------



## marti2011 (Mar 9, 2015)

Good morning everyone. I have applied online for my spouse visa extension. One of the question was "if you left the UK,do you and your children have family or friend in the country you would return to" . I told them that my mum and dad are there . But the problem is i dont speak to them. Can I answer no.to that question? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Accacin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah I think the way you answered it is fine. They are asking if you have family, you DO have family there. They're not asking about your relationship to them.

IMO, you're fine.


----------



## Glaston15 (Jun 27, 2015)

Finally my FLR(M) application got success, thanks to all the members for there great help. Really appreciated.

What's the next process. Is it ILR using the SET (M) form?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Joginder (Jan 19, 2019)

*SPOUSE VISA EXTENSION FLR(M) DOCUMENTS RELATING TO CHILD FROM PREVIOUS MARRIAGE*

I am about to apply for my spouse visa extension after the initial 33 months visa - FLR (M). My husband is British and has a child born in the UK from his previous marriage with his British ex-wife. My husband and I have no contact with the child. The online visa application requires passport details of the child, mother’s birth certificate, mother’s utility bill etc. Ex-wife has refused to provide these documents. What are my options in this case?

Thank you


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Joginder said:


> *SPOUSE VISA EXTENSION FLR(M) DOCUMENTS RELATING TO CHILD FROM PREVIOUS MARRIAGE*
> 
> I am about to apply for my spouse visa extension after the initial 33 months visa - FLR (M). My husband is British and has a child born in the UK from his previous marriage with his British ex-wife. My husband and I have no contact with the child. The online visa application requires passport details of the child, mother’s birth certificate, mother’s utility bill etc. Ex-wife has refused to provide these documents. What are my options in this case?
> 
> Thank you


probably need to consult a visa attorney is my guess.


----------

